# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Erreur: The specified item couldn't be found in the keychain

## RageAgaain

Bonjour,

premire fois que je dveloppe pour iOs avec React Native. 
J'essaie du coup de lancer mon app sur mon iPhone avec xCode parce que j'en ai un peu marre des mulateurs et la bam: compilation failed
et j'ai cette erreur:


Pour vous mettre en contexte, j'ai migr rcemment d'un ancien mac vers celui que j'ai actuellement (avec migration assistant) histoire d'avoir accs a Mojave pour avoir les derniers outils de dev.
Et je pense que ca vient de la en fait car lorsque je vais dans les keychains et que je regarde dans "mes certificats", je ne vois pas le certificat de mon compte dev (qui est le gratuit) alors que dans mon ancien mac, si je vais check dans 'mes certificats', je vois bien mon compte! 
J'imagine que je dois etre a cot de la plaque mais c'est la derniere solution que j'ai trouv car j'ai tout test, j'ai suivis toutes les instructions React Native et Apple pour le deploiement sur mobile mais rien n'y fait, cette satane erreur m'aime trop et ne veut pas partir!

Je fais donc appel a vous pour m'aider et me guider! Et j'imagine que cette erreur doit simplement partir de mon incomprehension des keychains et des certificats tout ca tout ca!

Merci d'avance,
RageAgaain

----------

